
Show HN: Wise Man’s Haskell - anchpop
https://anchpop.github.io/wise_mans_haskell/
======
anchpop
Hi HN! I wrote this because I thought the world needed yet another Haskell
guide - I hoped to combine the relative conciseness of Learn You A Haskell
with the better pedagogical philosophies of Functional Programming From First
Principles such as exercises and example projects.

It's still a work in progress but I think it's progressed to the point where
it could be useful to beginners! I don't shy away from covering more advanced
topics like Stack configuration, testing with Hspec+Quickcheck, and
GADTs/DataKinds (which were sorely lacking in good documentation). If anyone
finds it useful or has any comments/criticism, please let me know!

